# G.n.sp."Paso Pache II" (ex-meridionalis)



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I just got a pair of G.n.sp."Paso Pache II" (ex-meridionalis). I can't understand why folks don't keep more of these small Rhabdotus group Gymnos? Anyway, what should I feed them? I have them in a 20 gallon long. The 20 gallon cookie cutter says you can keep 6 "black skirt" tetras with them. I was thinking of something a little more colorful for a tetra dither. Any suggestions? I may toss in an albino bristlenose pleco too. What do you think?


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

G'day *darthodo*,

The main problem hobbyist are finding when looking for suitable tankmates for gymnogeophagus species are species that can handle the seasonal temperature change all gymno's need. So your dither specis needs to be able to handle winter temperatures in the low 60's and mid to high 50's and summer temperatures in the mid 70's.


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

darthodo said:


> what should I feed them?


I feed mine crushed shrimp pellets, vegi-flakes, frozen brine shrimp, skinned peas and blanched zucchini. I think the low temperatures are important like *DFF* mentioned. Mine bred at 68 degrees, pH 7.0, gH 2, kH 1, TDS 117

Ed


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I think Buenos aires or bloodfin tetras will work.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup *darthodo*, I was thinking of green fire tetras, Aphyocharax rathbuni. I've got 20+ and they do stay primarily in the upper regions of the tank, and once settled in do colour very nice.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I have some breeding now - both Paso Pache IIs and sp. Norte (as well as some chanchitos). Warmer temps induce spawning...Fishroom just warmed up to 74...

I feed NLS Thera A, Kensfish Color Flakes and small pellets, Omega One veggie pellets and frozen bloodworms and krill...

I use buenos aires, bloodfins, and goodeids as dithers. Black tetras will work as well.


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

darthodo said:


> I think Buenos aires or bloodfin tetras will work.


Yes, they can handle the fluctuations I keep a group of 10 BA Tetras with G Sp El Norte which are similar to your G.n.sp."Paso Pache II. Some might be worried about the "nippiness of the BA. with your Gymnos. I haven't seen excessive fin nipping with my group.

madzarembski


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

One goodeid not to mix is Ilyodon furcidens. They'll pound the **** out of Gymnos!


----------



## madzarembski (Jul 3, 2008)

dogofwar said:


> I have some breeding now - both Paso Pache IIs and sp. Norte (as well as some chanchitos). Warmer temps induce spawning...Fishroom just warmed up to 74...
> 
> I feed NLS Thera A, Kensfish Color Flakes and small pellets, Omega One veggie pellets and frozen bloodworms and krill...
> 
> I use buenos aires, bloodfins, and goodeids as dithers. Black tetras will work as well.


How old are your sp Norte?
madzarembski


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I think a bristlenose pleco can handle cooler temps too.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Cheatostoma species (rubberlip pleco) are suitable pleco's for the Gymno's and a better idea as BN. Cheatostoma feel OK on lower temps from 18C to 24C. I kept Cheatostoma and A. rhadbundi and A. anisitsie on temps as low as 17C for over half a year. Cherryshrimp also handle temps as low as 15C and still breed on those temps. The shrimp might end as snacks dough.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I've had them for over a year. They were about 2" when I got them. Now they're pushing 4" each.

I'd say that another challenge (other than cold tolerance) of matching tankmates with Gymnogeos is temperment. They're not aggressive. But they're not pushovers either. And, especially with the mouthbrooders, I've had males pound on each other. Chanchitos, especially facetum-group, will pound on Gymnos as well.

I have a few tanks set up with a pair of rhabdotus-type and a group of mouthbrooders and some dithers / schooling fish.

I have some Gymnogeos growing out with Satanoperca leucosticta, other with some Pelmatochromis (west africans), others with Apistos and smaller chanchitos. They'll go into cooler tanks in the fall / winter but the temperments match up.

Matt



madzarembski said:


> dogofwar said:
> 
> 
> > I have some breeding now - both Paso Pache IIs and sp. Norte (as well as some chanchitos). Warmer temps induce spawning...Fishroom just warmed up to 74...
> ...


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm looking hard at bloodfins.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

Can I add a trio of small panda corys?


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

I personally would go with peppered cories, being from the same/similiar areas (bronze are too, but I just like peppered cories). I think I remember once someone saying that pandas can handle cooler water, but the fact they breed in discus temps would make me wonder how well they actually handle cool downs.


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey *dwarfpike*,

The dwarf cories from the cooler waters are corydoras hastatus, just look at the stocking for my dorsigera tank for an idea of cooler water species. Peppered cories are from Venezuala, pandas are from Peru I believe, and pygmy cories are found in the Rio Maderia system I think.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

You all must have a differant common name for peppered cories. _Corydoras paleatus_ are found in the Mato Grasso region of Brazil and Bolivia, down south through the Rio Paraguay as far south as Uruaguay.

Pandas are from Peru, which is why I never agreed with using them in cool water *chuckles*


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

There are a variety of paleatus-type cories (cf. paleatus) in Uruguay. At first glance, they're just "peppered cories" but next to each other you can see the differences between geographic variants: different patterns, green hues or blue hues, tall dorsals, etc.

Peppered cories would work well.

I think we only found aeneus up north (warmer). I think hastatus and some others are up there as well.

Matt


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> You all must have a differant common name for peppered cories.


Yup, that must be it. Corydoras hobrosus are a dwarf salt and pepper cory from Venezuala.


----------



## darthodo (Aug 27, 2005)

I ended up getting 8 bloodfin tetras from the lfs. I decided against the corys as I think the Gymnos will get the food on the bottom. What about some otos for algae cleaning? I read in their profile that they can take temps in the 68F range. My tank will not get cooler than that in my house unless I use a chiller.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

We collected Otos at just about every spot in Uruguay: brown ones, yellow ones, tan ones...even a few emerald green ones!

They like dense vegetation. I think that, although they'll take the lower temps, that your Gymnos will pick at them or eat them. Ancistrus or Cories would be better.

Love the bloodfins. I have a dozen in a 30g and they're a great schooler. Once they settle down they get a wonderful greenish color...

Matt


----------

